# Sigma 300mm f2.8



## mnclayshooter (Jul 13, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with the Sigma 300mm f2.8 prime? I'd be interested to hear any and all experience but particularly that of anyone who has also used the Canon 300's (Non IS, IS I and IS II)


----------

